# scabby nose



## Roma (Jun 28, 2010)

hello,

my 16 month old colt has developed a scabby nose. he has a pale pink and white nose and the scab has started at the bottom and seems to be spreading up his blaze.

does anyone know what this may be or what has caused it?
i cant find how to attach a photo, so any help would be appreciated!

thanks


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm intereseted to here some replies. My mae has a pink snip and sometimes she has random scabs. They always go away though.


----------



## mmpgrumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

Could it be sunburn?

My gelding has a pink nose and gets sunburnt occasionally. Once I realized what it was and started putting sunscreen on him before he goes out, it got a lot better, but he used to get some scabs.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Probably sunburn. If they have a lot of white clover in the pasture a mold that sometimes grows on the clover can cause them to be more photosensitive. Even without that horses with pink skin are more prone to sunburn.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

He is getting sunburned.
My family has a gelding and he gets scabs on his nose from getting burned by the sun. Put some diaper rash cream on it. It has zinc in it. Horses may not like the smell but it helps him.

Does it look "weepy" to you?..
Sometimes it will get crusty looking.


----------



## Roma (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts. Although, i do not think it is sunburn as i live in the UK and it hasn't been sunny lately when the scab appeared. It seems to be creeping up his nose though.the scabs are about 2mm high and are yellowish/brown,underneath the skin is pink. I say its not sunburn as there is no heat in the sun at this time of year and it has been mainly overcast/cool, or the very odd sunny day but not sunny for the last week.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

People can get sunburnt on cloudy days, I would assume it is true for horses too. I think it's because UV rays aren't blocked by the clouds. 

If it's not sunburn then you need to get a vet out. There is no way for you to get a correct answer on an internet forum. We can't even give you a good guess without pics. It could be anything from disease to topical.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

MN is right.
Sounds like a sunburn to me only because thats the same color it is on our horse who gets burned easily. Try the diaper cream or something with zinc. The vet recommended it to us. 
I get burned on cloudy cool days sometimes....UV rays is what you want to worry about.


----------



## Roma (Jun 28, 2010)

hey, thanks everyone, im getting a proffessional oppinion today i just thought i would ask around to see if anyone had the same poblem.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

I was told sunburn too, but the sunscreen didn't do much to help. I now use Shea Nut Butter with very good results.


----------

